# Synarel



## mp (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi

We are on Synarel, have down regulated, had baseline and start stimms tomorrow. The clinic said to reduce from sniffing in both nostrils twice a day to sniffing in just one nostril twice a day.

I'm just wondering if this is typical and if anyone can explain why that's the case. I'm just trying to understand the whole process in my head.

Thanks
MP


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Mp.

I've just been reading through my instructions and they say for my FET, when i start taking the HRT i reduce sniffing to just once, twice a day!

I also remember this from my first IVF.

Haven't a clue why..?

Will be interested to hear!

Good luck!

Love Emmak


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi mp and EmmaK,

I was also on synarel for down regging and was given the same instructions to reduce the dose from two sniffs twice a day to one sniff twice a day once i had reached baseline and was ready to start stimming. Like yo i wondered why this was, it seemed as though i was contradicting myself, injecting to stimulate my ovaries and then sniffing to suppress... So i asked a nurse at the clinic.

Basically she said that if you completely stopped sniffing you would ovulate within a matter of days and obviously that would be too early, so once baseline has been reached you still need to do one sniff morning and night to stop you ovulating. 

Hope that makes sense, i do tend to ramble on...

Good Luck

Neeta


----------



## VT (Aug 5, 2005)

Yup

That is exactly what I was told. You have to keep sniffing or your body will take over the cycle again and the clinic have to be in charge or they won't be able to ec. etc

H4M


----------



## charliefig (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm two weeks into my down reg, Synarel. I had a two day bleed two days after my period was due. It was painful but only lasted two days. But I've now started bleeding again 3 days later. Is this normal. Will it stop?? My notes don't say anything about it and I'm just worried.


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi charliefig,

When I started treatment, I had to gone on a drug to make me have periods as I hadn't had one for 18 months. I then had an abnormally long period of 2 weeks and then I started the pill on the 3rd day of that bleed. Shortly after I started sniffing (down reg) and had another period that was just over a week long. This all seemed strange to me but was told it was all normal and my body getting used to the drugs. I have recently started my injections and am on my way  

I hope this has helped you a bit but I really wouldn't start worrying about things as of yet, because your body is going to go through a lot of changes and getting used to all the drugs going in. Stay posative and I hope all goes well for you.

Karen


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies,


I started synarel in cd21 and its now cd43 and no AF.... I have PCOS and was hoping some of you could give me any clue on whats going on. My clinic just say wait till Monday and they'll organise for me to come in for a scan. 


O ladies Im just so worried because its such a crap start to my treatment   !!!


Any help/advise would be so much appreciated!!!


Thanks a mill
H xxx


----------



## Melawen (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh dear - I am sorry to hear that you are having trouble - I too have PCOS and did take slightly longer than usual to downregulate.  Unfortunately I have no concrete advice to give you except to say that everybody responds differently to the drugs - the dates that the clinic have are only "average" dates that nobody sticks to because we are not average!

Rest assured that the clinic will (should!) investigate and find out what is going - there could be so many things that may be causing trouble that it is difficult to try and say what it could be.  

So,  and I hope that things eventually go your way.

Melawen


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

It's not unusual for your AF to be delayed when d/regging whether you have PCOS or not.   it will arrive before monday if not the Clinic will decide on next steps after the scan.

I had this on my first cycle AF didn't arrive until the morning of the baseline scan!!  Honestly what you are experiencing is not unusual for this stage in tx.



Axxx


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

O thanks so much for all ur help. I still dont have AF but am VERY hormonal so prob will come in next few days. Do you know if they can give you anything to bring it on while on synarel? 


Thanks again x


----------



## Berries (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi

I've recently started taking the synarel nasal spray for first (and hopefully last!) round of IVF/ICSI.  I'm suffering from really bad insomnia and I just wondered if anyone else had experienced this and had any advice?
I tend to need lots of sleep so insomnia is not something I've experienced before!

Thanks

Bx


----------



## Lizzy-TM (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi Berries

I've also had this with synarel.  The first cycle we did was awful, I was walking around like a completely exhausted zombie!  Weirdly, I didn't have the insomnia with synarel when I used it again on my 2nd cycle.  Good luck with your treatment.  Lx


----------

